# Shipping Raft from Alaska



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone have an idea for cheap shipping from Alaska to CO?
paddles, frame and raft need to be shipped
big and heavy
thank you in advance


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

there is no cheap way. 

however, the best and "cheapest" way is to go with Alaska Air's cargo service. It's airport to airport only though. 

Alaska Airlines / Horizon Air - Cargo

i'd also look into buying a plastic 55 gallon drum w/ lid if you have a smaller raft or build a wood case on a pallet for larger rafts. I use a 60 lb plastic case for my 16fter when shipping back and forth to AK. Adds to cost but it won't get jacked up either and shipping costs are usually getting split between 3-4 people too. Check on ebay for drum,cases,ect.


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

Also, if your frame is a take apart type then look into shipping it in a large double ski bag like this:

Mountainsmith Highline Double Ski Bag - 195 cm > Ski and Snowboard Bags > Sports - eBags

works great for take apart oars and paddles too.


----------



## tk2 (Sep 15, 2004)

Alaska Air is a good bet. I've also used Delta Air cargo from Anchorage to SLC. 

If you're a TSA known shipper, or can get a shop to vouch for you, FedEx Freight service is super cheap. Only kicker is, you have to ship to a business address. Sid of Sidsports in SLC let us use his shop to ship our gear to.

I've also shipped UPS from California to Anchorage. 

Just break it all down, strap it up, throw it on a pallet, and ship away! 

Good luck. PM me if you need any help on the Anchorage end.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Go pick it up yourself on the way to the Tat.

Anyone know how it would compare cost-wise to have someone drive it down versus shipping?

COUNT


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

If you can find a scuzzy raft guide to drive it down for you it might get done for $50 - but you would have to find someone driving to the right place and be flexible on when you get it. Last time I drove home from AK I took almost 40 days...


----------

